# A softer feel...



## tsped83 (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking to try a new ball after using the Titleist Velocity exclusively for the last 2 years. Nothing wrong with them per se, but looking for something that feels softer, particularly off the putter. 

There are of course a few stipulations. Pro Vs are out as they're too expensive and I'm not after an uber soft ball, whatever they might be. Gaining spin isn't a necessity, really its just the softer feel off the putter and around the greens I'm after.

These are on the shortlist;

1. TM Project (a)
2. RBZ Urethane
3. Callaway Chrome Soft

Any others fit the bill? Or any of the above you feel may not be what I'm after?

Cheers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2015)

Have a look at Bridgestone. Very good balls and reasonably priced


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Looking to try a new ball after using the Titleist Velocity exclusively for the last 2 years. Nothing wrong with them per se, but looking for something that feels softer, particularly off the putter. 

There are of course a few stipulations. Pro Vs are out as they're too expensive and I'm not after an uber soft ball, whatever they might be. Gaining spin isn't a necessity, really its just the softer feel off the putter and around the greens I'm after.

These are on the shortlist;

1. TM Project (a)
2. RBZ Urethane
3. Callaway Chrome Soft

Any others fit the bill? Or any of the above you feel may not be what I'm after?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Callaway super soft or Srixon soft feel.

Ive a mate who's off 3 uses the Callaway all year.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2015)

I've found the Supersoft tone very soft off the putter - still a good bet though.
The Chrome Soft is supposed to be the dogs danglies and the other Chrome versions are not bad either
AD333 Tour does a good job too.

As always its a case of get hold of a sleeve of each and try them unyill you find one that works.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2015)

American Golf have been doing Bridgestone B330 at Â£20 a doz, good as Pro v1 to me, especially in the winter


----------



## Lump (Feb 7, 2015)

Played with a guy using a Chrome soft today, had some serious action on the greens. Prov1 like spin into greens.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2015)

Callaway Hex Chrome or Chrome +.

With the latter being had for Â£12.50 / Dozen it's hard to say no.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2015)

NXT Tour S

White feels slightly softer than Yellow.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2015)

Callaway Super Soft. 
Used them for the first time around Bearwood Lakes last Summer and loved them. Decent distance and a great feel off the putter. They don't scuff up either.
Available in white or yellow, I use the yellow ones as my provisionals, and don't often have to hit them 
Â£15.00 a dozen off Amazon and highly recommended
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Callaway-Su...sr=8-5&keywords=callaway+supersoft+golf+balls


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks all, will a get a sleeve of the Callaway SS for sure


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Thanks all, will a get a sleeve of the Callaway SS for sure
		
Click to expand...

You won't go wrong with them. They are a great ball. I've never been a fan of Callaway balls before I used these, but I was pleasantly surprised by them.
I prefer a softer ball, especially for chipping and putting, but usually sacrifice a bit of distance. These ones give you the best of all worlds.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

Ive used them a few times - get on the practice green before you play. I found the SS spring off the putter face which led to a few calls of Taxi !!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Ive used them a few times - get on the practice green before you play. I found the SS spring off the putter face which led to a few calls of Taxi !!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't find I have this issue. Weird


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe its because I tend to use the firmer "Tour" type balls rather than the real softies like these.
Once I got used to them they were fine.
Decent ball at a great price


----------



## DaveL (Feb 8, 2015)

I loved the SS with the driver and irons, had real problems with distance control off the putter. The lad bought me some Pro V1's for Xmas, loved the distance control putting, but not sure I like the feel off the irons and driver though and a bit expensive for a high handicapper.  Just bought some Chrome Soft, after one round with them I'm quite optimistic about them


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			American Golf have been doing Bridgestone B330 at Â£20 a doz, good as Pro v1 to me, especially in the winter
		
Click to expand...

These.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 21, 2015)

By way of an update, I've played 66 holes with the TaylorMade Project (a) and am very happy with the feel of the ball. It's noticeably softer than my old Velocity's, and seems to stop quicker on the greens too. However, it's not all roses. With the driver, it does seem to launch VERY high, and with the wind we had this morning, it didn't make it easy.

The Callaway SS was recommended on here, and I need to get hold of a sleeve, but any opinions on alternatives? The Project (a) might still go in the bag for the season, but if I could get something that played the same, with a little less height off the tee, that'd be a winner.

Any further suggestions based on the above?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

Just ordered a couple of dozen of these to try them out....
http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/bridgestone-golf-b330-rxs-12-golf-balls-235310.html

At Â£19.99 a dozen with free delivery it seemed silly not to.
Cheapest I have found


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 22, 2015)

Wilson DX2 and 3 are worth a look.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2015)

Callaway Hex Chrome+ :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Callaway Hex Chrome+ :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are these aimed more at faster swingers Gareth? Think I read that somewhere or it could be tosh... think my driver swing speed is approx. 91 so i'm certainly not in that bracket.

Leaning towards the NXT Tour S...


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Are these aimed more at faster swingers Gareth? Think I read that somewhere or it could be tosh... think my driver swing speed is approx. 91 so i'm certainly not in that bracket.

Leaning towards the NXT Tour S...
		
Click to expand...

Suits me pal and I'm not what you'd call brisk.

PM me your address I'll send you a sleeve :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Suits me pal and I'm not what you'd call brisk.

PM me your address I'll send you a sleeve :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man


----------



## Rooter (Feb 24, 2015)

The RBZ Urethene feels super soft off the putter, i love them! Also trying out the NXT Tour S, not hit them yet, have a dozen here just waiting to get lost.

Others to consider would be AD333 Tour. You are stepping into the mid market price of 25-35ish, the DX3 is a good cheaper alternative, but not as soft off the putter as the Taylormade.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Suits me pal and I'm not what you'd call brisk.

PM me your address I'll send you a sleeve :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How does the Chrome+ compare with the AD333? I like the price point of the AD333 (Hex Chrome+ is in a similar price point), but wouldn't mind trying something a bit softer.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 24, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			How does the Chrome+ compare with the AD333? I like the price point of the AD333 (Hex Chrome+ is in a similar price point), but wouldn't mind trying something a bit softer.
		
Click to expand...

I actually started off playing the AD333.

The only reason I moved away from it was I wanted a little more greenside control that urethane covers offer, so I moved to the Pro V1.

Price became an issue with the Pro V1, so shopped around and came across The Hex Chrome. 

Fractionally firmer than a Pro V but not by much.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds promising, will have to give them a go. Where can you pick them up for Â£12.50 a dozen?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 24, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Sounds promising, will have to give them a go. Where can you pick them up for Â£12.50 a dozen?
		
Click to expand...

Price has changed since I last checked. Now Â£14.99

http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/details/callaway-hex-chrome-plus-golf-balls-12-balls/


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice one cheers. Definitely be giving those a go at some point!


----------



## Bobirdie (Feb 24, 2015)

Wilson dx3 soft


----------

